# Dr barnardos babies castle june 2011



## sparky. (Jun 20, 2011)

The Babies Castle was officially opened on 9th August 1886 this institution was for the reception of babies. In 1908 Babies Castle became a mixed home for children under eight years of age. It was particularly used for babies and young children who, owing to their physical condition, were not suited for boarding out.

On the 21st September 1927 the new extension that had been built was officially opened another outstanding event of that year was the installation of a wireless set which was used for the first time on Christmas Day when the older children listened to the Children's Service.

Babies Castle closed, in 1965. It has now been re-named, appropriately enough, 'Hawkhurst Castle', after the nearby village of the same name and operates as a private nursing home for the elderly, under the direction of Kent County Council.

visited with twiggy123 who will be posting his pics up soon aswell


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jun 20, 2011)

Love them. The box of lego is very poingnent....fantastic.


----------



## Richard Davies (Jun 20, 2011)

My parents still have some soup bowls like the one pictured, they were from an offer from a petrol station in the 1990s.

Recently I saw some like them at a pound shop, so there must be some left over somewhere.


----------



## twiggy123 (Jun 21, 2011)

It was a fairly easy visit which made it quite a nice day out, will post my pics tommorow


----------



## smiler (Jun 21, 2011)

I enjoyed that, Thanks Sparky, look forward to Twiggy s post.


----------



## twiggy123 (Jun 23, 2011)

smiler said:


> I enjoyed that, Thanks Sparky, look forward to Twiggy s post.



Hi my appologies to keep people waiting i just got back to work lol will post when i can


----------



## RichardH (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice selection.

It does seem to be going progressively downhill, though. Are there any current plans for preservation or renovation, or is it just going to continue to decay until demolition becomes the only alternative?


----------



## MeriDuque (Jun 27, 2011)

Richard Davies said:


> My parents still have some soup bowls like the one pictured, they were from an offer from a petrol station in the 1990s.
> 
> Recently I saw some like them at a pound shop, so there must be some left over somewhere.



I got a set of 6 of those soup bowls a couple of months ago at the animal refuge bazzar here in Mallorca


----------



## Yidio (Jul 7, 2011)

nice pics, this has been on my to-do list for a while now, i attempted it a while back but got distracted by lillesden just down the road.


----------



## spacemutt (Jul 10, 2011)

MeriDuque said:


> I got a set of 6 of those soup bowls a couple of months ago at the animal refuge bazzar here in Mallorca



I have some too, they are great! Ideal for soup, or a nice big mug o' tea.


----------



## sparky. (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys


----------



## MeriDuque (Jul 27, 2011)

spacemutt said:


> I have some too, they are great! Ideal for soup, or a nice big mug o' tea.



Must have been very popular!!


----------



## starfish (Jul 27, 2011)

That looks like a brilliant place!


----------

